
A collection of free Physics books from Springer - dricornelius
https://hnarayanan.github.io/springer-books/#Physics%20and%20Astronomy
======
hnarayanan
(Author of the page here.)

This was discussed here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23520545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23520545)
:)

~~~
dricornelius
Ah woops! (And thanks!)

------
Jaruzel
Is there any way to auto download the lot? I keep getting capatchad on each
download link.

